# paludarium background



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm planning on turning an old 55 into a paludarium. I intend to have a drip bar that sends water over the background. I've seen projects that used eco web & epi web in order to have a continuous planting area for ferns, mosses, and orchids. Since i.like to support local businesses, I looked around. The closest thing i could find was Cocotek Mats, from a hydroponics store. Would this work in the application I'm taking about. My main concern is the rate of decomp.. I can't find anything that says how fast it breaks down. It says it is biodegradable, but are we talking 6 months, one year, 10 years? If anyone has used this product before and can shed some light on this topic, i would greatly appreciate it. 


I'm thinking about going with the 1" thick mat instead of the 1/4" mat. If that makes any difference.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Bump...i.need to know! Lol

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

(WARNING: I have no idea if I am giving you the right info or not, and I will not be offended if you ignore my post.) If you mean having the Cocotek mat above the water then it should be fine. Not sure on the thickness, so do what you think is right. I have googled and can't seem to find ANYTHING on the decomposition rate with this stuff. I'm sorry, I feel like I am wasting your time with my post. More info may help.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I appreciate you taking the time to check for me. I've googled and binged with no.luck.

It will be siliconed to the back of the aquarium, and will have water flowing through it constantly.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

rowdaddy said:


> I appreciate you taking the time to check for me. I've googled and binged with no.luck.


It's not a problem at all, I just did not want to waste your time with my "helpful" post lol. I think that if the mat stuff has no fertilizers that could be toxic then it should be totally fine having water running through it all the time. When I googled some things would say something about it being useable or something for around 18 months. But when I would click on it I could not find anymore info on that. So I don't know if thats right or not.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Where did you find the 18 month reference?

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

You know when you google and there will be all these things you can click on, it's was under several of those websites. It was one of those things that you can buy the stuff online. Google "what's the decomposition rate of Cocotek mat". There you will find several things that say some thing about the deomposition rate of some product (not sure if it's the right one). Hope this helps.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you buddy

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Your welcome, good luck on your project!!!


----------

